# Too Late to SCROG?



## DiamondJim420 (Jun 14, 2012)

Long story short, I have been forced to allow 8 vegging AK-47 plants to reach 12 inches in height.  All well and good, except I really wanted to SCROG them.  Can I SCROG them now, even at 12 inches in height?


----------



## cmd420 (Jun 15, 2012)

if you just flipped, go for it..

just keep the screen right on the canopy


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 15, 2012)

IMO as long as your vegging you can scrog your plants.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 15, 2012)

If the stems are soft enough that you can bend them over without breaking them, you should be just fine.


----------

